
Tis the season to write Clojure - tosh
http://www.quii.co.uk/Tis_the_season_to_write_Clojure
======
cgore
I love this:

    
    
        if(CHRISTMAS){
            return “PUT NUTMEG IN EVERYTHING”
        } else {
            return “PUT SORROW IN EVERYTHING”`
        }

